# Hate Topaz Re-Mask



## MTVision (Dec 13, 2011)

I downloaded the free trial because I've heard great things about re-mask, but wanted to try before I buy. Last night after installing it neither Bridge nor Photoshop would work - they kept crashing. I uninstalled and reinstalled it today but my trial key was invalid. Why they would give me a trial key with too many numbers is beyond me. The only way to get a new key is to wait for customer service to get back to you or to use another computer and e-mail address. I decided to not wait for customer service - so now the trial key works - YAY. 

I did the whole mask thing in the topaz re-mask program then hit open so I could go back to photoshop with my masked photo. Too bad it didn't work - instead the re-mask program reopened with the same photo but I lost all my work. I followed the directions (from Topaz website) step for step 3 times and it still won't work. 

Am I doing something wrong? Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have two layers to start with? If you are just trying to create a mask and not have two photos over each other then just create a colored BG Layer.
Also in Preferneces make sure that auto Create Layer is Checked off

If you end up not liking it.

Try OnOnes' Perfect Mask 5 It's great program

Edit: I'm confused that you said you hit "Open" I don't see open anywhere just OK to apply the mask and return to Photoshop. Are you using the program as a PS Plug-iin (filter)


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been using Re-Mask for quite a while and have not had one single problem. This sounds like a bit of user error.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 13, 2011)

Dominantly said:


> I've been using Re-Mask for quite a while and have not had one single problem. This sounds like a bit of user error.


Same here.  I get excellent results from it consistently, without a hitch.  The live webinars that they hold that show how best to use their products for the very best results are excellent resources too.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 13, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:
			
		

> Do you have two layers to start with? If you are just trying to create a mask and not have two photos over each other then just create a colored BG Layer.
> Also in Preferneces make sure that auto Create Layer is Checked off
> 
> If you end up not liking it.
> ...



Maybe it's OK and not open. I wasn't at my desk when I wrote it. I think your right that's it's OK and cancel. 

I've tried it a few ways but i know the last time I had just the background layer that I unlocked. I'll have to check the preference thing.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 13, 2011)

Dominantly said:
			
		

> I've been using Re-Mask for quite a while and have not had one single problem. This sounds like a bit of user error.



That's why I was asking. Pretty sure the invalid key wasn't user error since I copied and pasted it and typed it like 10 times. When I got the new one that worked it had one less number. I followed one of the video tutorials online exactly the way they did it and when I hit ok/open (whichever it is) the topaz screen closes...goes to photoshop for a second before topaz opens up again. 

I also tried going back to preferences and going to the option to enter the key and it's blank. I know with the trial if you don't have the trial key it won't save your work it open it in photoshop. Could it be that it's not taking the key? I mean I'm not doubting that it's user error but I'm pretty good with computers and following directions....but I have tried a million things.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 13, 2011)

Topaz remask rocks!


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure but it may not want you to unlock the BG .Try just duplicating the BG and then later after you getyou mask if you want to delete the other BG and create just a clipping mask or selection you can


----------



## MTVision (Dec 13, 2011)

So thanks everyone. I figured it out - it wasn't user error. Customer service sent me an email with a new key. This key actually worked this time - there was a pop up that said the key was verified (which it didn't do before).


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 13, 2011)

From the website that thing looks too damn good, how fair is that to photography?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 13, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> From the website that thing looks too damn good, how fair is that to photography?



Well of course making Composite Photographs can be up for debate.

But precise masks are essential for Web Graphics, Catalog design, Template design and a host of other graphic designs that are derived from photographs.

How you want to use it is up you and an individual's Photo Morality


----------



## Buckster (Dec 14, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> From the website that thing looks too damn good, how fair is that to photography?


"Fair to photography"?  LOL!

I don't even know what that means.

The closest I can come would be this, I guess: All's fair in love and war, and I love photography, so I guess all's fair.


----------

